
Merck Created Hit List to “Destroy,” “Neutralize” or “Discredit” Doctors - inflatableDodo
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/merck-created-hit-list-to-destroy-neutralize-or-discredit-dissenting-doctors/
======
ncmncm
If ever there was a case for criminal charges against corporate officers
abusing their authority, this would be it.

But here's betting it won't happen.

------
PhantomGremlin
Desperately needs (2009) at end of title

------
mhkool
Merck also did some fraudulent science to get the Gardasil vaccine accepted by
the FDA:

[http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/25-reasons-avoid-
gardasil-v...](http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/25-reasons-avoid-gardasil-
vaccine)

~~~
aladoc99
Whether or not Merck "did some fraudulent science," I'd need a better source
than RFKJr to believe it. Preferably a scientific source. Here's some
scientific sources on Gardasil, mostly after its introduction to the US
market:
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=safety+efficacy+quadriv...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=safety+efficacy+quadrivalent+hpv+vaccine&hl=en&as_sdt=0&as_vis=1&oi=scholart)

~~~
mhkool
RFK Jr is not a source. You do not have to like him, only to verify what he
says.

